# river king ret. club



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Derby results 
1st 8 Lance Brown
2nd 13 Jim Stevenson
3rd 14 Gwen Jones
4 rth 3 Trey Lawrence
RJ 2 Steve Yozamp
Jam 1,6,10,11


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations, Lanse, Gwen and Trey as well as other placements and jams.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

john h. said:


> Congratulations, Lanse, Gwen and Trey as well as other placements and jams.


Jim Stevenson is a young gentleman who is running his first AKC Derby with a very nice dog. He came from hunt tests, he is a very nice person and I CONGRATULATE him. If the snobs and politicians allow this seed to flourish the sport will benefit greatly. I did not know that Lips and I had won. I enter when I feel the judges are honest and know dog behavior so only this am at 4:30 did I read it. Ironically it was yesterday that I asked Jim that if he ever was asked to judge a Derby/Qualifying that I would like it if he would ask me to join him. Like Mike Crows 1st recently in the Amateur I has happier for Mike than Nora's 2nd that qualified her. To see Jim succeed only tells me that the true Amateur can train and live with his own dog. Very refreshing for me. He joins the Memphis positive group-Jason,Mark,Walt,Andy and others whom I am unaware of. The sport has gained . Congratulations Jim and Tex.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any word on the open, Am, or Q?


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Q callbacks to WB
1,4,5,7,12,13,17,18,19,22,26,29,30,32,34


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Open Call backs to LB

3-7-9-10-11-12-14-15-16-22-24-26-27-28-29-31-36-37-38-39-41-42-43-47-48-50-51-52-53-54-57-58-59-63-68-70-72-74


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

lanse brown said:


> *Jim Stevenson is a young gentleman who is running his first AKC Derby with a very nice dog. He came from hunt tests, he is a very nice person and I CONGRATULATE him.* If the snobs and politicians allow this seed to flourish the sport will benefit greatly. I did not know that Lips and I had won. I enter when I feel the judges are honest and know dog behavior so only this am at 4:30 did I read it. Ironically it was yesterday that I asked Jim that if he ever was asked to judge a Derby/Qualifying that I would like it if he would ask me to join him. Like Mike Crows 1st recently in the Amateur I has happier for Mike than Nora's 2nd that qualified her. *To see Jim succeed only tells me that the true Amateur can train and live with his own dog. Very refreshing for me.* He joins the Memphis positive group-Jason,Mark,Walt,Andy and others whom I am unaware of. The sport has gained . Congratulations Jim and Tex.


say whatever you want about Lanse.....but that post right there is what Good Sportmanship is all about...very classy...the sport definitely needs a mass infusion of that...


----------



## Jim Stevenson (Mar 18, 2010)

lanse brown said:


> Jim Stevenson is a young gentleman who is running his first AKC Derby with a very nice dog. He came from hunt tests, he is a very nice person and I CONGRATULATE him. If the snobs and politicians allow this seed to flourish the sport will benefit greatly. I did not know that Lips and I had won. I enter when I feel the judges are honest and know dog behavior so only this am at 4:30 did I read it. Ironically it was yesterday that I asked Jim that if he ever was asked to judge a Derby/Qualifying that I would like it if he would ask me to join him. Like Mike Crows 1st recently in the Amateur I has happier for Mike than Nora's 2nd that qualified her. To see Jim succeed only tells me that the true Amateur can train and live with his own dog. Very refreshing for me. He joins the Memphis positive group-Jason,Mark,Walt,Andy and others whom I am unaware of. The sport has gained . Congratulations Jim and Tex.


Lanse, thank you for the very kind words. I would consider it an honor and a privilege to learn how to be a good judge from you.

Congratulations to you and Lips. It was good to see both of you again this weekend.

Jim Stevenson


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to u Jim and Lanse also.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Also congrats to Ron Ainley on winning the Q and Brad Knight for third. Good job, guys. Thanks to Scott and Landon Jinks for all their hard work this weekend and to Chris Atkinson for throwing a bird so we could finish on Saturday.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I have been delighted to meet and run derbies with Jim. He is a first class nice guy with a heck of a nice dog. He will be a great addition to our Memphis Club and we all need to work to gain his membership. He has been encouraged by Lanse and we need to each do the same. Watch out though. This man will hook you on his Georgia Pecan Coffee!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yay Gwen !!! Congrats to placements !


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats Lance, Jim ,Gwen and Trey . Jim came out to my place for the 1st time last Wed and he is going to be a great person for our club. I was happy to see him so proud of that ribbon . Andy , Lanier and Terry are guiding him in the right direction. If I were you Jim I would take Lance up on that judging opportunity you will learn a some great things.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Any results on AM?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open results:

1st - 15 Coal Claudette Klein (makes AFC)
2nd -54 Ruckus Susan Bledsoe/Andy Attar handler
3rd - 39 Freeway John & Mary Stracka/Paul Sletten handler
4th - 28 Player Erik Gawthorpe
RJ - 74 Jewel Jeff & Denise Turner/Trey Lawrence handler
Jam - 63 Arctic Paul Hanson, Jim Rickoff/Steve Yozamp handler


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Open results:
> 
> 1st - 15 Coal Claudette Klein (makes AFC)
> 2nd -54 Ruckus Susan Bledsoe/Andy Attar handler
> ...


Thanks for giving up your weekend Bill. Andy was very complimentary of your tests, the bird placement, placement of the dry pop on the water blind, etc.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Am Results - Unofficial 2nd hand via text message:

1st - Bob Hanssen - Bravo
2nd - Todd Schaeffer - Blue
3rd - Erik Gawthorpe - Baker
4th - Dennis Bath - Pete
RJ - Claudette Klein - Coal

I hope these are all correct - some of the results were handler names only and not dog names...some handlers had more than one dog.

_*Edit Monday 4/28: Erik Gawthorpe's Baker updated to replace wrong dog name*_

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks to the FT committee, the judges, the workers and everyone else who made the trial happen.

I had a great time and made a bunch of new friends. (and renewed relationships with some existing friends)

I could write several articles on all the cool stories about the folks who ran at River King this weekend...and the folks who judged it, put it on, etc. 

We sometimes don't all appreciate what a cool group of folks we hang out with. 

Life is good. Field trials are fun. More of us on this resource need to realize that and enjoy....

Chris


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> Thanks for giving up your weekend Bill. Andy was very complimentary of your tests, the bird placement, placement of the dry pop on the water blind, etc.


Thanks Susan. Ruckus ran a great trial... He sure is a neat dog with a lot of heart.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Correction and Appreciation to River King Club

In the Amateur Baker was the dog that earned a 3rd Place. He could have done better if it were not for his handler who thought he knew better and mis-aligned him. 

River King Club:- I had not visited this club in probably 6 years. Their membership did a great job and the weekend ran very smoothly. There are many "unseen" contributors that help put on events every weekend and I wanted to say thanks to Marty and Barb Kirby. Marty single handidly (sp?) worked the amateur and I did not enter a dog. You all already know about Dennis, but his many friends and training buddies helped a bunch.

Thank you for putting on an event where you may not benefit, but others around you do.


----------



## Jim Stevenson (Mar 18, 2010)

Gwen and Chris, thank y'all for the kind words and encouragement. 

I'm pretty sure I've run 5 derbies in a row and only finished 2 so I'm either insane or having a really good time. (I hope Andy, Terry, or Lanier aren't around to comment.) I've met so many people over that course and I can say that EVERYONE has been extremely nice and helpful. Judges, pros, handlers, folks in the gallery....I've met a ton of great people. 

I look forward to seeing y'all this Friday morning. 

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Big Congrats to Claudette Klein with an Amateur OPEN WIN!! Also to Erik Gawthorpe with an Amateur OPEN PLACEMENT!! Love to see the two Amateurs in the last series of the Open come back with something other than green 

Congrats also to Claudette and Erik for the Am finishes!


----------

